# Website



## jjbbqguy (Jun 23, 2007)

I know from experience a website is a handy tool for a caterer. I hear a lot that it is a bad idea to post your prices on the web. I use the site to help with menu cost and postage. Plus I can print a basic menu and change the website to what is selling and what is not. Or just even try out new idea's. Let me know what you all think. Thanks


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

I am working on putting up menu's and package pricing onto my website... however I do not want people to find my website, see a price and give me a call.. I would rather my business come from word of mouth and if they are serious about hiring me they can contact me further. When someone just asks for prices I do not respond unless it is a detailed question.. The best example would be a bride and groom.. 

"we are having a wedding next year, can you send us some prices? Thanks."

I do not like to post prices for the pure fact of other trying to figure out what I am charging, but thats the name of the game, constantly under-cutting and giving a better deal to make the customer happy. I guess it all comes back to your own personal preference.

my .02


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

You could always state your terms on the website and maybe be a little vague like " this is a sample menu only" or "menu subject to changes" and the like. I love using websites because you can direct visitors to a lot of information without committing yourself too much. I know you need to get your message out there but you don't need to give too much away, especially to time wasters. Its all about designing the site to suit your needs.


----------



## shadowchef (Jan 5, 2007)

if you do want some pricing on your web site Bazza said, do a sample menu. two maybe three dinners, what it includes and round about pricing. and then for everything else thats on there just have what you want on there without the pricing. that way whoever looks at the site has an idea about what something might cost and can go from there. i know that when i go to a web site for anything i hate when theres no pricing at all. im always discouraged from that site because it involves a lot to get any sort of a price to plan something that its almost not worth it if im not planning something right at that moment. but its always nice to have a ball park figure even if its not exactly what i am going to buy from you. i hope that all makes sense to everyone.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a 'selection' of stuff on my web site - I do not even mention BIG stuff like weddings Although WHEN you get to the website - it mentions weddings etc. THEN I normally get queries and usually booked! When I return their call - around 99% of the time get the job!


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Not an insult by any means but BombayBen if you want some help with some basic web design upgrades, etc.. let me know, I don't mind helping you out a bit for free.. I just noticed some minor things that could use a little bit of tweaking


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

I mostly do stuff myself on the website and don't get the time!! The website is there merely for information - I usually like to talk to my clients rather than have them click on things!! I hate this faceless society that we live in! - Would like all the help I can get and thanks!!


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

BombayBen,

I will get to work this weekend on it, i'll start from the ground up


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

really? - vow that is so cool and kind! let me know if you want anything for your efforts! THANKS!:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey Bombay, I got around to working on it quicker then I thought, let me know what you think, I made due with what I could find off of your site.

BombayBen's


----------



## cater diva (Oct 10, 2007)

I bartered out a party for my web site and I think he did a fabulous job. He maintains it a low cost and fixes or adds things for me. I also have access to the menu to change items and prices as I want to without his help. I find the web site a great tool to direct people to view the menu, even though I don't have everything priced I do have some items priced out. I think it's weird when there are no prices at all, then people can't get a sense if you are within their budget.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Vow - thanks alongcame - I really like it! would like to get my catering list up there. Also I am starting White Chocolate drinks this week and would like to 'announce' that! I am REALLY impressed - when do you get time? - I note that you are a professional caterer!!


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

removed


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

I Know!! - that's super cool!! What sort of software is it? - I think I just used the bog standard 'Sitebuilder' for Bombay Ben's and some sort of PHP (free) for gluten-no I will most definitely need help but will e-mail you. I probably won't have a problem publishing it to the web - I don't know how to thank you - but I'll think of something!!


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

I used an html template with css, then modified all the code, added some and made images, etc, etc.. no need to thank!


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi alongcame - I have e-mailed you but would like to get the files uploaded soon - can you let me know? Thanks


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Bombay I havent got the email yet, when I do, I will help you out, not a problem.


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Bombay, I didnt get an email.. Colin @ Along came an appetite .com


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Colin - I keep trying to send you a message but it just comes back undelivered! I have set up an ftp access account for you but have no way of getting the details to you!


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Bombay, are you emailing it to this address without any spaces?

Colin @ Along came an appetite .com

I am receiving incoming mail just fine, try hitting reply to my last email I sent to you, it should be working fine?

Colin


----------



## Richard123 (4 mo ago)

jjbbqguy said:


> I know from experience a website is a handy tool for a caterer. I hear a lot that it is a bad idea to post your prices on the web. I use the site to help with menu cost and postage. Plus I can print a basic menu and change the website to what is selling and what is not. Or just even try out new idea's. Let me know what you all think. Thanks


*EFFECTIVE CATERING BUSINESS WEBSITE DESIGN TIPS:*

Hiring the best web design company is recommended to prepare the layout of your website according to your specifications and marketing goals.

1. *Understand Your Audience*

Whether you're building a hospitality website from scratch or considering a complete redesign, it's important to know who to contact. A website with a well-designed user interface leads to more visitor interactions, lower bounce rates, and higher lead conversions. These days, a smartphone camera is all you need to take professional-looking food photos. Just turn off the flash, keep your food sharp, and shoot in landscape mode.

2.* Menu*

The first thing potential customers look for when they visit your catering website is your menu. Whether it's a housewarming party or a company dinner, a hearty menu can make all the difference whether visitors book your event or leave your website.

The menu should be carefully categorized as main courses, combos, appetizers and drinks. Show your potential customers trust that you will take care of their event by showing them delicious and authentic photos of a variety of dishes.

3. *Online Booking Button*
If your catering website has an online booking button, you are more likely to convert visitors into customers.

4. *Social Media Buttons*

A social media presence has become essential for improving customer retention. The button should appear at the bottom of your website and allow your visitors to stay connected with you via social media.

5. *Mobile Optimization*

A mobile-friendly website is an essential part of any digital marketing campaign. In this way, users can enjoy a seamless browsing experience on your website regardless of screen size.

The mobile version of your website should contain compressed images that load quickly. It also fixes various items that slow down your website.

6. *About Us*

Any website is incomplete without the about us section. Share your story, and people will trust you more. The about us page content has to be crisp yet easy-to-digest. Talk about the inception of your hospitality business, team, and values; this is bound to draw every visitor's attention.

7. *Shopify eCommerce Store*

Selling online is great, but sometimes you just want to get out there and share your creations with the world.Shopify offers a great solution for this with the Shopify store.

Shopify lets you take your product catalog anywhere and sell directly using your tablet and Bluetooth card reader. So it can be easily sold at markets, festivals, fairs, exhibitions and shows.


----------

